# What writing program do you use?



## InspektorF (Nov 8, 2014)

I need to get a new one for my family computer.  I was wondering about Corel's Wordperfect but I haven't used it before.  I've always used Microsoft Word.


----------



## stevesh (Nov 8, 2014)

There are several threads about this here already, but the most popular choice seems to be Word, followed by Scrivener. I use Wordpad, mostly, and Open Office for the rest.


----------



## InspektorF (Nov 8, 2014)

You haven't had any issues with Open Office?  I am concerned about downloading free anything onto my computer.


----------



## TKent (Nov 8, 2014)

I am using YWriter for outlining my novel. Also, now that my outline and timeline are done for the novel, I've actually exported the whole thing to Word and that's where I've been writing. 

Use Word for my short story.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 8, 2014)

I use Word. I think Wordperfect goes back to the 1980s. It might still be a good program.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Nov 8, 2014)

I also use MS Word. I've tried Ywriter and I simply don't "get it". Why complicate matters with some fancy program? Ones like Word, Open Office, and Word Perfect are simple and easy to use.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 8, 2014)

Microsoft word. That's all


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 8, 2014)

Like anything, it depends on what you want it for. Word is a tried-and-true word processor, and the files it produces are useful for later distribution and manipulation. If you're wanting to manage various writing projects, compile texts into a singular document, like for e-reader-type publishing, and keep track of many different writing documents in general, Scrivener is a fantastic choice. 

It's hard to manage anything beyond a few thousand words in MS Word, in my experience, but lots of people love it. Scrivener's pretty cost-effective for what it does, so it's worth comparing.


----------



## Sam (Nov 8, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> It's hard to manage anything beyond a few thousand words in MS Word, in my experience, but lots of people love it. Scrivener's pretty cost-effective for what it does, so it's worth comparing.



Care to elaborate? 

I have several files on Word of 100k and upwards and haven't had any issues 'managing' them.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 8, 2014)

MS Word. Open Office is a good alternative, if you don't have the money. But MS Word.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 8, 2014)

Sam said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> I have several files on Word of 100k and upwards and haven't had any issues 'managing' them.



I don't expect to change anyone's mind on this point, and I manage a different kind of text of an undoubtedly inferior variety. If you've got these big text files, and I presume the way you stay organized within them is to have them separated out into chapters or some other chunk of text so it's not so massive, there's a better way (imo) to navigate and organize the data. The thing that Scrivener does for me, both with short stories and chapters of my novel projects (and I have nearly one million words produced in two non-fiction projects, three novels, and about two hundred short stories), is a thing called "The Binder." It lives on the left side of the screen beside the editor, and you can click into each 'packet' of writing, whether that be a chapter, a scene, or a complete story. It's just a really solid way to manage different blocks of text.

Scrivener also has scriptwriting functions that are way over my head, and can produce all different types of e-book format complete with page numbering, tables of contents, and 'front matter' for covers and such. Research is also easily managed in the Binder with places for pdf files, photos, even entire web pages (like Wikipedia articles). 

Don't knock it till you've tried it. Scrivener is a really intuitive and robust program. And I've used Word my entire adult life, and I know how powerful it is too. In fact, it's probably the best choice for most people. I just like Scrivener as a writer trying to juggle a lot of data. I've had folders full of .doc files and I just didn't find it to work as well. Your mileage will invariably vary.


----------



## TKent (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey Sam, for me personally, I tried outlining, planning, etc. in Word before moving to first Scrivener then YWriter. I was constantly scrolling back and forth trying to find things and see how they were sequenced etc. I find the management of scenes/timeline, etc. very easy in YWriter. 



Sam said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> I have several files on Word of 100k and upwards and haven't had any issues 'managing' them.


----------



## Sam (Nov 8, 2014)

If you use Alt & Enter in Word, you'll get breaks that can be used to navigate without any issue whatsoever. I can go into any chapter across the board, because I use these breaks for new chapters. 

Also: I've been using Word for over fifteen years and, while I'm not knocking any other program, I'm also not going to change what I'm familiar with. I just don't buy that there's a problem with management. I have files over 250k and not a single problem.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 8, 2014)

Just a fun little video talking about some of Scrivener's functionality. I think it's not really apples for apples with Word, since it has more of a focus on organization and structure. Some will prefer Word due to its simplicity. But this video might be useful for somebody trying to decide which program's for them.

Incidentally, I paid my $40 or whatever two years ago, and I've installed Scrivener on all my computers. Work, home, and even my wife's parents' computer so I can write if I get stuck over there. With Dropbox, they all sync to the same file. It's a killer workflow. 

[video=youtube;TmgMFsFkhx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmgMFsFkhx4[/video]


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 8, 2014)

Use the find function?

Use titles and subtitles functions?

Use the navigation sidebars?

MS Word > all other programs.


----------



## TKent (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol, to me, technology junkie that I am, that's like telling me to stick with Vi Editor when I could be using Word.  Same concept. I like bells and whistles thank you very much  



Elvenswordsman said:


> Use the find function?
> 
> Use titles and subtitles functions?
> 
> ...


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 8, 2014)

I just don't "get" Word, even though I have used it for work for about as long as it has existed. It's shockingly powerful software, but everything is Alt-something this or that, or else buried 3 sub-menus deep, and I just can't operate that way and remain in a creative headspace. I sometimes finish up in Word, because that's a format almost everyone can handle, and it is very powerful for some of the final bits of layout. I can't create a first draft in it, though.

For long pieces, I really like Scrivener. The ability to structure my story and move around pieces is great. The ability to easily navigate from section to section is a big plus for me. It's all very visual, just a click away. It suits the way I think about a novel structurally.

For short pieces, I use Pages (yes, I'm a Mac guy). I'm not a huge fan of what Apple has done to their word processing software of late, but it still generally makes sense to me and does what I need 98% of the time without a fuss or a muss or me having to google how to do something.

This is all rather personal, thoug. Different people have different workflows and approaches to writing. If what you are doing works for you, I wouldn't change it.


----------



## garza (Nov 8, 2014)

There is a reason why word processors are called _processors_ and not _composers_. Word processors are excellent - MS Word 2010 is the best - after the words have been written and it's time to format the text to meet whatever formatting standards are required. Till that time all the features of word processors are distractions. There are many good text editors. My preference is for Notepad in Windows and Vim in Linux. A good full-screen editor is Q10. I use it occasionally when I want full screen editing and don't need the ability of Notepad to open separate windows for outline, background, notes, bits and pieces of dialogue, and such, along with the main writing window. This versatility gives Notepad much of its power as a writing tool.

The novel I've sold to a Belizean publisher was written, edited, and submitted straight from Notepad. This same house has published many of my non-fiction works. The editors format my unformatted plain text according to their own standards.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 8, 2014)

I use *Scrivener* for novel outlining and structuring. I love the way I can rearrange plot points with a simple drag and drop, or edit individual scenes at a click without having to scroll through anything. This is useful for me because I plot between 40 and 50 scenes per novel, and I often work on my scenes out of order.

Here's a screenshot of my scrivener overview for my novel (I've blurred the text so my secrets can't be seen, otherwise I'd have to kill you ).







For short stories and flash fiction (where I don't feel the need to outline), I use *FocusWriter*. I like to find artistic backgrounds that match the tone or concept of the story I'm working on, and then adjust the settings so my text fits neatly within the background somehow. Then, I type away. FocusWriter has a fullscreen option so my desktop becomes nothing but a work of text and art.

For example, if I were to write a story about a girl and a dragon, my FocusWriter setup would look like this:






Pay no mind to the text of the story—I just wrote that as an example.


----------



## Morkonan (Nov 8, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> ...Pay no mind to the text of the story—I just wrote that as an example.



Who did the artwork, by the way? Nice!


----------



## aj47 (Nov 8, 2014)

InspektorF said:


> You haven't had any issues with Open Office?  I am concerned about downloading free anything onto my computer.



I have used OpenOffice/LibreOffice for at least a decade.  If you download it from their site, vs some generic software site, you'll be okay.

Not for writing though--I write my poetry in Notepad or vi, depending on what system I'm on.  I only use a word processor when I need to format something or count words.


----------



## garza (Nov 8, 2014)

I've switched from vi to vim. It's more 'user friendly', I find, for those of us who are only casual users of Linux.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Nov 8, 2014)

OneNote for planning, Word for writing.  Notepad++ for rough notes before I get them organized.


----------



## tabasco5 (Nov 9, 2014)

MS Word. It's just good enough to not quit using.


----------



## voltigeur (Nov 9, 2014)

Sam said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> I have several files on Word of 100k and upwards and haven't had any issues 'managing' them.



The only thing I have heard about Word is if you have the student version you may have a cap on your file size that you don'thave with the full version. 

Many friends have purchased the student version while in college. Its only $10.00, I have heard that the program has an upper limit on how large a file can be. 

I have never hit that limit personally. 

If you bought the full version you won't have this issue.


----------



## ppsage (Nov 9, 2014)

Used to use word, use scrivener now. But perhaps not on the _family_ computer?


----------



## bazz cargo (Nov 9, 2014)

I use Libre Office, I have at least 5 windows on the go at the same time, story, character, notes, inspiration, timeline. Takes a wide screen to fit them all on. LO remembers what was last open and the layouts. 

And it reminds me of the olden days when Microsoft Office was a lot less complicated.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 9, 2014)

voltigeur said:


> The only thing I have heard about Word is if you have the student version you may have a cap on your file size that you don'thave with the full version.
> 
> Many friends have purchased the student version while in college. Its only $10.00, I have heard that the program has an upper limit on how large a file can be.
> 
> ...




Doesn't sound likely, pretty sure the difference lies in the programs available, not the size of the files...


----------



## CraniumInsanium (Nov 11, 2014)

I've used openoffice for....several years now for all of my writing, whether its poetry of fiction. Never had an issue really. Just out of curiosity, why all the "no way openoffice for fiction"? Is it really that bad, or whats the deal? I mean, its as simple as fingers typing the words, tab for paragraphs and so on. I guess the spellchecker is crap, but for my simple needs, and as something free it works for me.


----------



## garza (Nov 12, 2014)

Open Office is roughly equivalent to early versions of Microsoft Office. If you have used Word 2007 or 2010, then the Open Office word processor feels clumsy and inadequate.


----------



## Elowan (Nov 14, 2014)

Sam said:


> If you use Alt & Enter in Word, you'll get breaks that can be used to navigate without any issue whatsoever. I can go into any chapter across the board, because I use these breaks for new chapters.
> 
> Also: I've been using Word for over fifteen years and, while I'm not knocking any other program, I'm also not going to change what I'm familiar with. I just don't buy that there's a problem with management. I have files over 250k and not a single problem.



Excellant advice.  I find Textpad useful for note taking and doodling.  Takes up less space for that purpose and results are easily inserted into Word.  As for that app - I've found no good reason to 'upgrade' from 2007. :eagerness:


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 14, 2014)

Has anyone used final draft? I'd like to know if anyone has an opinion on final draft, on any version they may have and its features.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 14, 2014)

I have *Final Draft 9*, but I hardly ever use it. *Scrivener* is my go to program.

Are you a screenwriter?


----------



## garza (Nov 14, 2014)

Elowan - You say 'Textpad'. Do you mean Notepad? That's all I use for writing unless I'm on the Linux machine, in which case I use vim. When a word processor is needed for formatting I use Word 2010. I've a dislike for using word processors and whenever possible prefer to submit plain text. A girl from the typing pool can format the text, saving me work and ensuring the formatting follows the house style guide.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 14, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> I have *Final Draft 9*, but I hardly ever use it. *Scrivener* is my go to program.
> 
> Are you a screenwriter?


Thanks for answering. No I am not a screen writer. I was wishing it had some of scrivener's features such as magnifying which it lacks it seems. The main feature I like of Scrivener is magnification to spot spag issues, and I read on the final draft list of features that it reads dialogue back to the writer. Reading out loud programs have been a mixed blessing for me to spot mistakes and I think I require a different approach. But I think final draft goes about the same price as two stand alone programs from what I have seen (scrivener and any read out loud program on the market). Improving my grammar is going to be a gradual process. But I am taking steps to doing it slower than before since I am more ambitious and want to do more than just have technology be my solution. Plus, I might sign up for a cheap service to get read before I post something long. There are some websites where you critique and you pay a small amount. I need it since I am special because of my grammar errors. 

I use MS word mainly but I do have scrivener installed on my pc but it is not the complete version as of yet. I depend a lot on reading out loud nowadays and some good tips I get here. However I am trying to get this book, on grammar that's specifically for creative writing. 

I am still sorting out some issues with my writing which have to do with  me getting the help I need (or the reasons on how to go about the  writing process).

I was curious since the marketing of final draft seems to make it look appealing since it has a list of features that looks and sounds good on paper. In my opinion I'm better off listening to critiques.


----------



## DarlingD (Nov 15, 2014)

Microsoft words only.


----------



## Elowan (Nov 15, 2014)

garza said:


> Elowan - You say 'Textpad'. Do you mean Notepad? That's all I use for writing unless I'm on the Linux machine, in which case I use vim. When a word processor is needed for formatting I use Word 2010. I've a dislike for using word processors and whenever possible prefer to submit plain text. A girl from the typing pool can format the text, saving me work and ensuring the formatting follows the house style guide.



No - I mean Textpad


----------



## Newman (Nov 16, 2014)

InspektorF said:


> You haven't had any issues with Open Office?



It's buggy with OS X Yosemite. 

But that's not OO's fault, that's Yosemite's fault.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 16, 2014)

You know what works flawless with Yosemite? 

Scrivener!

  

PS - Using the Project Target tool for NaNoWriMo is a really cool way to keep track of your production, comparing daily targets to the overall progress. It lets you set a deadline and a target word count for the whole project, and automatically calculates daily targets. You get a notification when you hit the word count target for each session. I have found this to be a great way to manage my current novel project.


----------



## garza (Nov 16, 2014)

Elowan - I've not heard of Textpad before. Looking at their site, I doubt I would want to use it.


----------



## qwertyportne (Nov 18, 2014)

As some of you mentioned, Open Office if you can't afford Word. But I prefer to publish to the Kindle platform in the epub format, so I got Atlantis, which in my opinion makes it very easy to do the things necessary to format your manuscript for an e-book.


----------

